
Anonymous hacks RCom servers, warns Indian government against web censorship - v33ra
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/news/internet/Anonymous-hacks-RCom-servers-warns-govt-against-web-censorship/articleshow/13526067.cms
======
v33ra
I managed to get a screenshot when the hack was on:
<http://i.imgur.com/fVPtk.png>

~~~
alevans4
"we will unleash hell and shiver on you". Oh Anonymous, you make me laugh.

------
factorialboy
This is more of an expose on the corrupt practices of Reliance.

Reliance companies (of both Mukesh & Anil) are known for corrupt practices.
This isn't really a surprise but credit to Anonymous for confirming and
informing customers.

------
v33ra
Related Information - Leak from Anonymous:
<http://pastehtml.com/view/bz8kycy0o.html>

~~~
mahmud
it looks like the Indian government is targeting file-sharing and Tamil
nationalism?

------
ftuiz
well done Anonymous.i was euphoric when i saw this .. please bring more
companies to light ...

------
Monotoko
I don't know about this... Anonymous blocked access to twitter and facebook,
surely that is censorship in itself?

~~~
cnbeuiwx
Are you actually serious? Not to insult you or anything, but how is a protest
supposed to be effective if its not noticed?

France does major demonstrations all the time, blocking access to streets and
buildings... in USA, the police would shoot them and treat them as criminals.
Just trying to make the point that people SHOULD create trouble when they are
not happy.

France is way more free than America so thats why I brought it up.

~~~
tomjen3
If you have to block the street for me to notice your course, you suck at
communication or your course must be completely retarded.

Either way it is a good filter for me to not give a shit and/or support the
other party.

~~~
Karunamon
Sometimes demonstrations inconvenience others. Such is the price of free
speech.

------
shabda
Related:

See this proposal by DOT:
<http://www.dot.gov.in/isp/guide_international_gateway.htm>

~~~
Pwnguinz
That document is allegedly from 2001, as discussed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4027209>

------
hessenwolf
Is there somewhere they could submit their stuff for technical writing checks
before posting it?

------
shadeslayer
Seems to have been fixed

------
cnbeuiwx
Well done Anonymous!

